# Macros and Micros - Homemade



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

For macro nutrients (NPK) instead of buying commercial products we can use KNO3 (N) - KH2PO4 (P) - K2SO4 (K) and prepare solutions or directly dose dry with help of fertilator and we all can handle that efficiently and very cheap. But when it comes to micros the situation changes. So what I would like to know is if there is a way to prepare this micro nutrients by mixing some chemicals. Micro nutrients are sold very expensive and consumed very quickly. If there is a way to deal with micros as in macros, I would be so glad to know it.

THX
YILDIRIM


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

*Traces*

You can get a chelated trace element mix for hydroponics use. Normally, the Cu ratio might be higher than what we are looking for in order to achieve the targeted Fe levels. To overcome this, get a chelated iron source on its own so you can independently control the Fe levels.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

gregwatson.com seels CSM+B and a chelated Iron mix, dont know if he is able to ship to you or not though.... check it out


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

MrSanders said:


> gregwatson.com seels CSM+B and a chelated Iron mix, dont know if he is able to ship to you or not though.... check it out


I've shipped to Turkey several times ...

Greg


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Greg,

I clicked the links at your post but couldn't find enough info. So my questions will be as follows;

1. I'm not good at ounce, pond, lb. So if understand correct 1 pack of iron chelate makes app 4 lt of solution, right? and for 8.59$
2. What amounts and how I will use this CSM and Fe? Can I mix them together and make one solution?
3. How can I find more detailed info about this two items?
4. Will it be the same if I use this two instead of commercial products like Hagen Nutrafin or Sera Florena?
5. You said you shipped to Turkey. Did you get any feedbacks from your customers here for any problems at the customs or during transport?
6. I'm considering to buy at least 2-3 packs of each one and what is the shipment cost and method?

Sorry for lots of questions but will be glad to have some info.

THX in advance,
YILDIRIM


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw a group of people in a Turkish forum discussing how to organize, order and share CSM+B from Greg. They successfully got it and shared. There were no problem as far as I followed.

In İstanbul you can find at least iron sulphate and EDTA. Mix 6 grams of each of them in to a 250ml water. 1 ml of this solution will make 0.1ppm of iron in 50 litres.

For the details:
http://www.akvaryumkulubu.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=13398

In Ankara and İzmir I know the other traces are also available. I ordered a trace mix (Fe %7, B %1.3, Mn %2, Mo %0.06, Zn %0.4, Cu %0.1, Mg %5) twice from İzmir in the past. I doubted the percentages of the traces in the mixture because in two different orders I came up with different colors when I dissolved the mixture in the water. I decided to produce the trace mix by myself. All the chemicals are available from Aklar Kimya in Ankara. I am searching for the amounts that should be put in to a unit of water for other traces.


----------

